# Queen being confined in cell....Video



## Pnutbrand (May 2, 2015)

This is a short video of a queen who has hatched but the bees are keeping confined in her cell. I read somewhere and i think it was by Michael Bush saying that bees will do this to protect the queen in the cell if they have another queen already emerged and they plan on swarming with her. I found this during an inspection yesterday 5-19-15.


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

Cool video!


----------



## Pnutbrand (May 2, 2015)

lemmje said:


> Cool video!


Thanks. Wish it was longer and not cropped but i had a friend video it and she wasn't too comfortable.


----------

